# Straw VS. Hay



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

For the last year I have been feeding my goats with organic wheat straw that had some grass and weeds - they loved it and now don't want coastal. My decision is whether to get more this year that is almost only organic wheat straw - is this good enough feed? Lots of roughage anyway but is it what any of you would get? They have daily access to great forage, plenty of bushes, grass, weeds and tree leaves. They get a small amount of grain in the a.m. with all the extras (minerals, fruit, kelp, BOSS). Or is straw only what you would use for bedding (Lots become bedding anyway)?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Straw is bedding, there is very little nutritional value by the time they harvest it - all of the nutrients go into the grains which are removed, and the stems are basically straight fiber.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hay is much more nutritious than straw, and better for their digestive system. I would make them eat the hay, and keep the straw as bedding. They'll like the hay once they take a few bites  .


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response as I need to give the straw man an answer very soon. Will look for some good hay and buy a little straw for bedding.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats love straw. Unfortunately, I use it as bedding and they like to munch on it when I first put it down. At 10.00 a bale, I don't want to have them eat it when I want them laying on it.

Some places feed straw for the fiber but they also use a high protein grain pellet, and lots of it. They don't need hay for the nutrition, they just need the long stem fiber for the rumen. Straw takes care of the fiber and it contains almost no nutrition other than fiber.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Straw won't do anything for your goats nutritionally. It's baled for bedding, not feed. You need to look for a good quality grass or alfalfa hay.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Some places feed straw for the fiber but they also use a high protein grain pellet, and lots of it. They don't need hay for the nutrition, they just need the long stem fiber for the rumen. Straw takes care of the fiber and it contains almost no nutrition other than fiber.


Only feeding grain and straw would result in an inverted Ca/P ratio and lots of associated health problems. Anything green and leafy has higher calcium and is therefore healthier.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

greenfield said:


> For the last year I have been feeding my goats with organic wheat straw that had some grass and weeds - they loved it and now don't want coastal. My decision is whether to get more this year that is almost only organic wheat straw - is this good enough feed? Lots of roughage anyway but is it what any of you would get? They have daily access to great forage, plenty of bushes, grass, weeds and tree leaves. They get a small amount of grain in the a.m. with all the extras (minerals, fruit, kelp, BOSS). Or is straw only what you would use for bedding (Lots become bedding anyway)?


I'm curious as to why you are feeding anything since they have access to everything you've listed. Is it because they have not become acclimated to the browse/forage?


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I should give them something. . . and had access to this organic straw. Good point to think well about, maybe drop the straw feeding altogether as they get grain in a.m. and alfalfa in p.m. with all the browse they can eat. Sure don't mind one task dropped. Will get the straw for bedding for goats, chickens and garden, then maybe some hay in the winter. So thankful for this information y'all.


----------

